# Sprouted grain bread



## whole milk (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, 

Does anyone have a tried and true recipe for sprouted bean/grain bread?


----------



## Ekim (Nov 9, 2008)

I would love to get a recipe for this too.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, after five months I guess nobody has one. How unusual...


----------



## gadzooks (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't find this thread until this morning, but I am also interested in sprouted whole grain bread. If I find I will post.


----------



## Sparkly77 (Nov 15, 2008)

It's also known as Essene bread, here is a link: Essene Bread

And here is a link to the search results: Google Search Results for Essene Bread 

I haven't tried baking this type of bread. I used to buy it all the time from our health food store, it's very yummy.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 15, 2008)

check recipes at breadtopia


----------

